
Amazon’s Home Security Company Is Turning Everyone into Cops – Motherboard - aaronbrethorst
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qvyvzd/amazons-home-security-company-is-turning-everyone-into-cops
======
metildaa
Wow, Amazon has literally created a panopticon worse than Nextdoor & Facebook.
This satirical article is quite accurate:
[http://theneedling.com/2019/01/02/nice-easy-fill-in-the-
blan...](http://theneedling.com/2019/01/02/nice-easy-fill-in-the-blank-
template-for-nextdoor-suspicious-neighborhood-activity-posts/)

